# Small discus tank possible?



## xxrockyhorrorsxx (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys,

So, I'm relatively new to the aquarium hobby, and I do not intend to jump straight into discuses, but eventually I would like to do so (I currently have 4 tetras, a daino, and one pleco)

Anywho, I've done some research, and found that most aquarists with discuses opt for larger tanks. I am assuming this is due to how fragile the fish are to changes in ammoinia, nitrates, PH, and what-have-you. Despite this, how plausible would it be to keep discuses (maybe 2 or so?) in a 25gal tank?

Also, how do you guys reccomending conducting the water changes? Is there a vaccum that anyone reccomends?

lastly, what are the IDEAL levels needed for these fish?

My game plan is to attempt to keep acceptable levels without the discuses, and if I succeed in keeping things under control for apprx. 2 months adding the discuses.

Any help/refrences would be much appreciated. THANKS! *c/p*


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Discus also grow tall and like to be in groups. You can maybe get away with five in a 55 gallon if you are truly dedicated to the tank. You're right though, they're sensitive and need warm temperatures as well. I don’t suggest them in a 25 gallon with other fish and even with the 55 gallon with five discus, you'll be overstocked if you add those other fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

25 is way too small for them.Its not just the water quality,its also a matter of room for them to swim.I have a 25 and I cant see them in it,unless they were still very young and then I would still opt for a larger tank as soon as possible.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

As well as what others have said, they are shy fish and I think they would need a bit of room to feel comfortable a 25 gallon even with perfect water would probably stress them.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Discus like to hang with other discus.. a minimum of 4-5... Each fish should be given at least 10G of water. Plenty of hiding spots and soft water... My research tells me that they can now be kept in higher ph's but sub-7.0 is best.. down to 4.5 for wild-caughts... (I would not suggest starting with wilds..).. Good luck with your pursuit.. Bill in Va.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

williemcd said:


> Discus like to hang with other discus.. a minimum of 4-5... Each fish should be given at least 10G of water. Plenty of hiding spots and soft water... My research tells me that they can now be kept in higher ph's but sub-7.0 is best.. down to 4.5 for wild-caughts... (I would not suggest starting with wilds..).. Good luck with your pursuit.. Bill in Va.


Yep, no matter for what tank, for discus... you need to have a cycled tank and drip acclimate them to the tank... Though that should be done for every fish and not just sensitive fish imo.


----------



## AmazonTreats (Nov 12, 2011)

All my Discus pairs will only spawn in tanks that are 30 gallons or smaller no matter their size.
To start off with half a dozen (1 or 2" fry) a 25 gallon tank would suffice for about 6 to 8 months and in that time you can start conditioning your fish. Discus grow fastest with many feedings in small portions as they do like to graze off the bottom. It is also best to have them in a bare bottom tank which you can still aquascape nicely as long as you do it strategically so that alot of food doesn't get stuck in corners . A 25 will require you to change a bucket of water daily so it can be done but it requires alot of work on your part as the new water will have to be conditioned properly. The advantages of a schoal of Discus is that they will grow together and probably net you atleast a pair at a young age of maybe 14 months (these types of pairs tend to prove to be great parents as the first few months of their spawning is more like dress rehearsal when they finally get the hang of it the broods are healthy and numerous) as opposed to 24 months which would be their natural age of maturation. The constant regular feedings and water changes will grow your fish into huge healthy and brilliantly coloured Specimens that will not be skiddish because they got use to you being in their face while feeding and cleaning. Discus do not have to be shy my guys will all eat out of my hand and often when they are breeding they seldom flinch when I have to go into the tank by hand.
Your best bet for growing out Discus would either be a standard 55 gallon tank 48x12x18 or an extra tall 60 gallon as Discus like to utilize depth for growth especially those strains that are high finned.

My point is never say never but within reason maybe start with 4 or 6 and see where it takes you there is alot of information on Discus and they are the closest to mammals as we will get for an Aquatic pet because their young are dependant on the body slime proteins secreted by the parents to survive their first days of life.
The key to keeping Discus healthy is constant water quality checks nitrates will be your biggest issue so put a bag of purigen in your filter,Ammonia packs can also work well and come with most Aqua Clear filters which I would definetly suggest and for a 25 I would choose the 70/300 the extra turbulence will help the young discus' muscle building mass...clean the basket and slimy tubing weekly. Lots of Beef Heart Brine Shrimp mysis Shrimp and eventually Plankton as well as a well balanced dry pellet with extra spirulina.Finally vitamin drops for their immunity and growth and you should be okay with that tank for a while by then you'll know if your into Discus Husbandry or not!


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Not to dispute the last post and maybe I can learn something along the way.. But.. I've been told and have read that Discus should never be stressed as far as room as it usually causes suppression of the ultimate size... Any suppression would result in the overall body size being stunted but the internal organs grow unabated. Promoting a shorter life-span. I'd rather error on the side of caution and will stand with 10G per fish no matter what size they are. 
BB tanks?.. I am vehemently opposed to them. If ya want the ease of maintaining fish, pick a different specie or another hobby all together. I feel it is my charge to as closely mimic the conditions they originally came from. The lowest PH, the softest water and plenty of vegetation to hide within. 
Aw.. lets let it all go... IMHO. folks that raise fish in BB tanks are either fish farmers or engaged in the hobby for profit only. IMHO, Discus are the most regal and serene fish to be found in the fresh water hobby. It's the keepers responsibility to offer them an existence that creates an environment as close as possible to their heritage and at the same time allows you to experience what they look like in the native habitat. 

Sorry in advance if I've PO'd some others here but just spent 3 hrs debating politics online.. with my ex-wife! Bill in va.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Pigeon Blood Discus

I love live aquaria for there quick information and descriptions of the fish they carry. The link above pretty much describes what you need to own them. That is for one specific kind, but you can look at all the other species that they carry as well. 

Basically everyone has said exactly what you need to do to be able to own these fish.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I find that interesting because according to these sites

Fish Profile for Discus, Cobalt Discus, Blue Discus, Blue Faced Discus, Blue-Head Discus, Red Thunder Discus, Blue Red Turquoise Discus, Marlboro Red Discus, Pigeon Blood Discus, Green Discus, Brown Discus, Snake Skin Discus, Spotted Strawberry Discu

Discus Fish

Discus max size is 6" where as on liveaquaria it is 8"

The site below this text says max size is 6"-8"

Tropical Fish Centre - Care and Breeding Basic Fact Sheet

So I find it interesting that you say they list max sizes at 20% less when at least according discus fish they seem to be listing on the higher end of things.

Also all those links I found were on the first page of a Google search so I have no idea what sites you are looking at.

EDIT: Also I realized you said that you weren't sure about discus in your post, but that they listed smaller max sizes for other fish. So I did do more research with more species and I didn't get any specific links because I think it is unnecessary after the above posted, but liveaquaria seems to be either right were other sites say or above where other sites say in terms of maximum fish size. The only fish I found on liveaquaria, that I researched, that was below what other sites said for a max size was hatchetfish if I am not mistaken.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Liveaquaria is known for mis information.If you dont believe me read up on glofish and zebra danios.

Glofish,said to be ok in one gallon:Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: GloFish(R), Danio rerio

Zebra danios Ok in a ten gallon:Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Zebra Danio Minnow

These are the same fish and the site was written by many others about the fact they are listed as such and though they admit they are the same they will not change the info.

Therefor,while they have great products,they are unwilling to give proper information regarding the husbandry of the fish.I would rather search out a breeder of the species in question and find out how they house them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree,JC.They are lacking on some info,and like I stated absolutly refuse to change it.I think most of what they do state is to help make certain sales.Like pointed out in many betta forums,they dont make the money off the fish,but on the rediculously overpriced little containers said to be "betta specific".Same with the glofish kits and goldfish bowls.

Always check several sources for info.Even a reputable place is bound to be a little wrong on something.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

So basically from what we have said is that they are right with some of their fish, but wrong with others.

I usually go to liveaquaria when I want to find out basic information (more in depth I do tend to google to find more than one site.), I guess I will be changing where I go to for quick info then.


----------

